# Don't wanna eat!



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

Does anyone else just not want to eat because of their D? I used to enjoy food so much, and I still do while I'm eating it, but now I know there'll be consequences. I HATE this condition!!Anyone else feel the same way?Also, when I'm out in public, like say the mall or something, I observe many people and think to myself, "hmm, I wonder if they have diarrhea everyday too!" I hate thinking this way but, I can't help it. Anyone else? Thoughts, feelings?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I'm C but I have similar thoughts when I'm out and about when I see people and wonder if they are C too - the ones with the flat tummies really get to me as when I don't go or have a decent BM my bloating is horrific. .I wonder how these super skinny models cope - or do they take loads of laxatives because if they are only surviving on tiny amounts of food surely that isn't enough to produce BM's.Like you I just want to be "normal" like everyone else - at the moment my appetite seems to have left me - just not feeling hungry at all but maybe it's something to do with the fact that I feel food has become my enemy because I have to think will it make the C worse or will it help. I've always eaten healthy following 80% good and 20% bad rule but even then I'm not really bad and I used to love veggies but now I'm at the point where some days I hate them because I know now I have to eat them.Before it was a love of veggies now it's a case of necessity.So you are not alone - bet there's a load of people out there thinking the same too.But at least posting here you do get loads of good advice and support and I for one have learnt a lot. Thank god for this forum is what I say - at least we can share things.


----------



## bg70beth (Oct 3, 2007)

I feel the same way. I am tired of being sick, and too afraid to eat. I do not like the way it makes me feel. I practictally live off saltine crackers and soup. I was recently diagnosed with IBS so I am still trying to figure out what to eat and what not to eat. I just wish that it would go away for a couple of days so that I can eat my favorites again.I can't go anywhere for fear I might have to run to the bathroom all the time. Is there any kind of hope?


----------



## anne71 (Sep 30, 2007)

There were times when I wouldn't eat and take immodium so that I could go out and not worry about using the bathroom. I would try to go to the mall, and end up in a bathroom with an attack. It made me want to cry that a simple trip to the mall was impossible. It is very upsetting. But don't give up hope. Keep looking for answers on the web and with your doctor. For me, getting the right kind of fiber, combined with calcium, dried blueberries, and hypnotherapy have helped me alot. I still have to be very careful about what I eat, but it's better than skipping meals.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I would agree whole heartedly with Anne. There are a number of us who have found relief without meds or continual visits with the doctor. The only way that I know of to get rid of the problem is to simly work your way through a list of them in a methodic manner. Give each one time to work. Eventually you will find one or two (or more) that make you feel better. Unfortunaately, other than the Questran and Calciums (and maybe dried blueberries) that absorb the excess bile, other therapies may well only work on certain causes. Since most of us don't know what brought this on, that is where the experimentation becomes useful. The whole process make take several months; but when you finally develop some tools for your body, you will be amazed with how your outlook improves. Once I was practically in tears from crapping (again) in my robe, unable to make it to the toilet in the next room. Now I am coming up on a 10 year recovery that equals the time I was afflicted. It sure beats fasting for the rest of my life.Mark


----------



## bg70beth (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not able to find anything that I can really eat without it hurting. I am so used to eating a certian way that changing my foods has become a task. I never feel hungry anymore just in pain.I am not sure how to prepare healthy meals. I have always ate the spaghetti and meatballs, the tacos or even home made pizza. I am now being told by my body that I can no longer have it. I was just recently diagnosed and I am not sure where to go from here.Does anybody have any really good recipies for somethings so I can get an idea of what I should eat?


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Eat foods that are prepared simply - not pre-packaged or frozen or fast food meals which contain tons of preservatives and who knows what else. I have IBS and IBD and I've worked for 10 years to get where I am today - living well with IBD & IBS (see a write-up about my book in the products link). A typical dinner meal for me is as follows: broiled fish (salmon, tilapia, soul, snapper, etc.), a starch like rice, pasta, egg noodles, or potatoes; and, a veggie - steamed broccoli or asparagus or green beans settle well with me - but steam them until soft and cooked not still crunchy.Keep a food diary, write down everything that you eat and how you feel after you eat it. Do this for at least one month and see what foods are causing you problems. Watch a cooking show on TV. You may not be able to eat everything or anything that they prepare but it will show you HOW to cook and give you some ideas. Things on most IBS and IBD DON'T EAT lists include:caffeinealcoholred meatcitrus fruits & juices (OJ is harsh on a gut)melonswheatwhole grains (very hard on your gut)raw veggiesdairy foods - milk, cheesechocolatepreservativessugarnutslegumesSome usually safe, easy-to-digest foods include:yogurteggswhite breadsricepastapotatoesbananasapplesaucechicken fishYou're going to need to experiment to see what foods do and don't work for you. O can eat berries - raspberries, strawberries, etc. without problem, some people cannot. Cheese is not an issue for me, but cow's milk is. This is an individual thing - what works for me may not work for you and vise versa. Good luck, and be patient with yourself and your body. Figuring all this out will take time and patience.


----------



## longleaf (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi, I am new to the group, today as a matter of fact. I had a bout of this awful stuff last year for several months, it juat went away and come back with a vengance back in March. Have been to the doctor, as taking Hyoscyamine and oil of peppermint. I don't know why, it sure doesn't seem to help. I went to a gastrologist he did a colonoscopy. That was fine. I kinda felt like he just dismissed my dirrarhia as not much to worry about since I have not had any weight loss. I don't really see why I have not lost weight, because everything I eat goes straight throuigh. Have terrible cramps and then spend my time making several trips to the BR. Kinda gross, but it's just all liguid. Have not had a solid BM since March. It is just about everytime I eat. Dry crackers do the same thing as a really good meal as far as sending me running. I cannot enjoy even thinking of going out to eat withoout planning how fast I can get home. I am really afraid to eat at wok. What really seems a little strange, it rarely seems to bother me from breakfast until after lunch, uless it is a carryover from the night before. I always eat ceral for breakfast, but I don't think I really want shredded wheat for every meal. I wish something could be done, because I really like to eat. Thanks for letting me take up your time. Longleaf


----------



## anne71 (Sep 30, 2007)

I've found some granola bars that have saved me. I had problems finding things for breakfast and lunch, when I'm in a hurry. Now I eat an organic granola bar with 5g of fiber and lots of protein for breakfast, and a different granola bar with 9g of fiber for lunch (along with an apple). It's healthy, it fills me up so I'm not hungry, and it has give me some bulk in my intestines. I still have issues and diarrhea, but at least there are some normal bm's mixed in. If you are looking for recipes, Heather's IBS website posts recipes. She also has a book - Eating for IBS. It lists good foods and trigger foods and includes alot of recipes. Now if only I could talk my boyfriend into eating healthy with me so I don't have to keep cooking two dinners....


----------



## frustratedinGA (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi. I'm desperate for support. I've suffered with IBS-D for 20 years. I used to control it with starving myself and immodium. That usually worked. My Gallbladder was removed 7 years ago and since then, things have gotten progressively worse. The immodium doesn't work. Even if I don't eat, I have an attack. I basically can't function. I've begun to have panic attacks and now I even feel agoraphobic. Since you said you'd been in recovery... I felt a glimmer of hope. I didn't know there was such a thing as "recovery" for IBS. How do you define recovery?


----------



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

Seeing all the people here who have been suffering for 20 years + really scares the bejeezus outta me. I'm only 28 and have been suffering for 3 years now. Guess I got a lot to look forward to huh? *sigh*


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Don't give up! I still have IBD and IBS but I now know how to control most of the related problems/symptoms most of the time and live a very good quality of life. I work, I travel, I go out with friends and family, I ride bikes, hike, backpack, etc. For the first 3 or 4 years I do much of anything, but I worked very diligently to figure out what worked for me and my illnesses and what didn't. It is possible to get a handle on this stuff you just need to be patient, willing to put forth the effort to figure out what works for you (there isn't one thing that seems to be the magic pill for all IBS sufferers), and patient with yourself and your body in those times when the symptoms can get the upper hand. You will also need to come to terms with the fact that IBS may put limitations on what you can eat and drink and you're going to need to learn to accept those limitations as hard as it seems. IBS and IBD are a true pain in the butt, but thankfully they won't kill you. There are many worse illnesses that we all could have with far more dire circumstances. I've chronicled my experiences in my book where I've detailed the good, the bad, the funny, and the ugly of my IBS and IBD, and how I was able to get a better handle on both illnesses. It might be helpful to you.But, don't give up and don't give in. You are not IBS or IBD unless you give yourself over to it. Fight for yourself and your body.Cheers,Elizabeth


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

I do it all the time mine isnt just the D but nausea as well after meals the nausea is the killer for me even simple crackers i get nausea !


----------



## anne71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nausea really stinks. Usually my nausea is linked to the abdominal pain and cramping. I found that eating smaller portions as well as less fat helped with the immediate nausea after meals. Ginger really helps with nausea. I would suggesting trying ginger pills. Take them a while before you eat, so they have time to get into your system before you eat. I use ginger pills for motion sickness and it really worked for me. I found that peppermint made my nausea worse. I would take peppermint an hour before eating, but it wouldn't absorb right, and would end up making me nausea when I ate. Instead, I drink peppermint tea with meals or chew a few altoids.


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

Nausea is definitely a pain, I'm sure we all can agree. A lot of times I be starving, yet when I go to eat, I'll feel sick. Best bet like others have said, is to stick to plain foods when you're feeling sick to your stomach. Soup is my best bud! I'm sure that I am probably just rehashing the things others have said already, so forgive me for that if I am.As for wondering if others have it, I often do. Particularly with models, celebrities, and so forth. I'm always thinking, "I wonder if she has to run to the bathroom every five minutes between takes." or "I wonder if they feel like #### right now, but are just hiding it." and whatnot. It's pretty funny to think about.


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

im the same way..when im out in the street i do not eat unless im near a bathroom..and very seldom will i drink


----------



## borfis86 (Oct 26, 2007)

I hate not being able to drink. I never used to drink a huge amount but I enjoyed having a few cocktails when i would go out on a Friday or Saturday night. Now when I go out I don't want to dance or relax as much as I used to when drinking.I don't like to eat before going out either... just not worth the anxiety!


----------



## becshan (Dec 19, 2007)

Everywhere I go, I HAVE to have a bottle of water. It's like my safe thing







I can't go anywhere without one. I don't even drink it most of the time, but I just need to have it there in replacement of food and so when someone offers me a drink or something, which I know I wont be able to have, I will have something instead. I look at people and wonder if they have it too. And how they would be dealing with it. I didn't think that there was anyone else out there, but reading this forum, well now I know I am not alone







And probably some of them people I do look at and wonder if they know what I am going through, more than likely someone would.


----------



## 21131 (Apr 25, 2007)

H


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

*Dried blueberries huhdoes that help with the Sahara bitI hate to hate think about OKing out to ea, as I just panic sometimes thinking i must go to the bathroom, whether or not i will even make i there in time and if anyone notices, most of the entertainment anymore requires earing It is hard for those who can not eat mu food.it is a tough decease for Urey *


----------



## browneyedboy (Dec 31, 2007)

i i feel the exact same when when i get D. i just want to eat. does anyone no why this happens?


----------



## magoo (Dec 4, 1999)

I feel the exact same way. I will be sitting in the food court at a mall thinking "I wonder if that person has something wrong with them..." If I have a busy day, I never eat until I get back. Gosh to get through the holidays I barely ate with all the visiting you do. But what is funny is that my husband, who is healthy, wound up blocking my sister-in-law's toilet! lol And the thing is, it doesn't bother him one bit. I would be mortified! I think the food diary is a great idea. I just can't see eliminating everything that bothers us though. I mean, who can live without a starbucks now and again? We all have bad days, but I realize that there are sooo many people out there who have is so much harder than us. The best thing is to be honest with people, you'll find that the are really considerate of our health problems. Also, taking your own car to events doesn't hurt either. Happy New Year!


----------



## ElleNicole (Jan 5, 2008)

After a lifetime (well i'm only 23) of the gamot of stomach troubles i have been recently diagnosed with IBS-D. its great to know i am not the only one turning my nose up at my favorite foods in order to save myself some embarassment. I didn't even realise that my dislike of alcohol was based on how it made my body react. imagine not drinking in collage, i am quite the weirdo. i have instead become the DD. I agree with the previous comment about soup. My doc told me bland foods only and i about cried. I have found a whole world of soups and i can sometimes get them in a bread bowl. the bread entirely depends on how my stomach feels. i have some major issues with cooked tomatos and raw/cooked onions. my IBS is mainly triggered by stress as opposed to foods. i share many of the sentiments posted and it was very enlightening. i also fear facing this for the next 20 years as so many of you have what am i looking forward to?


----------

